# Generador de frecuencia regulable - electrolizador



## chicorrellana (May 31, 2008)

hola
agradecería a quien me ayude; necesito ayuda para saber que circuito puedo ocupar para generar corriente alterna de 12 voltios mas o menos y de un maximo de 10 amperios, a partir de corriente continua de 12 voltios, y necesito poder variar la frecuencia de la corriente alterna,
ya se que no doy el rango de frecuencia, pero no lo sé, necesitaría del circuito para saberlo.
en verdad agradecería si alguien me ayudara.


----------



## Nilfred (May 31, 2008)

Cuando hay que variar la frecuencia alterna lo primero que se me cruza por la mente es IGBT. Empieza buscando IGBT.
Si la forma de onda es cuadrada, es algo relativamente simple con un "Puente H". Si es sinusoidal el primer problema sería que 12vCC no alcanzan para generar 12vCA, necesitas 17vCC, al menos, suponiendo una eficiencia de conversión del 100%.
Lo mas simple es usar un transformador, pero si la frecuencia es baja necesitas algo muy grande para 10A.
Sería bueno si proporcionas mas información sobre la aplicación, ya que si no sabes para donde disparar, yo menos.
Hay muchos hilos muertos sobre este tema, te presagio el mismo destino... Es mas, este hilo estaba muerto y enterrado hasta que lo resucitaste. Suerte.


----------



## chicorrellana (Jun 1, 2008)

bueno en primer lugar muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida,
he estado viendo el IGTB pero solo he encontrado de alto votaje.
pero creo que al saber la aplicacion tendrá un mejor panorama de
que es lo que necesito.
estoy haciendo un electrolizador, que apartir del agua genera hidrogeno y oxigeno.
el punto es que consume como 7amperios a 12v constantes, y como es corriente constante
el catodo es el unico que se oxida, lo que quiero hacer es variar esa corriente para alargar la vida util del catodo y disminuir los valores de corriente, y segun creo que al encontrar la frecuencia especifica, logra entrar en "resonancia" con el electrolizador comportandose como un capacitor, disminuyendo los valores de voltage a 1 ó 2 voltios.
bueno esto es lo que tengo espero que no sea muy complicado.
con anticipacion gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 2, 2008)

¿Probaste ponerle menos sal al agua?
El agua destilada es "boba" y no conduce, cuanto mas sales disueltas le agregas menor es la resistencia y mayor la corriente.
¿Cómo son tus electrodos?
- Cilindros concéntricos, Joe Cell, de la vieja escuela. YouTube - Joe Cell Pulsing Water in the center
- Planos de acero separados por otros planos de por medio sin conexión. YouTube - High output HHO browns gas hydrogen meyer Joe cell
- Tiras de acero en espiral "doble hélice" o la popular abrazadera  YouTube - "HHO"se Clamp Double-HelixYouTube - HHO test3 - Update
- Alambre de acero o cobre en "doble hélice", lo mas moderno y eficiente. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
¿Dimensiones?
Y si, es un capacitor si el agua fuera dieléctrica y se puede calcular o medir con un capacímetro, luego calcular la frecuencia de auto-resonancia, que es el punto donde el capacitor se convierte en inductor, pero en resonancia la corriente es máxima, no le veo sentido.
Volviendo al tema de la corriente, un simple PWM hace la magia de bajar la corriente media, sigue consumiendo 7A de a ratos, pero no invierte la polaridad, por lo que se seguirá oxidando el mismo electrodo.
Lo de invertir la polaridad no lo ví, es una buena idea hacerlo de vez en cuando para oxidar parejo los elecrodos, ponele cada 10 minutos con relés o más para aumentar la vida útil del relé.
De estado sólido, Puente H 12v 7A, como te dije, se usa para inversión de giro de motores.


----------



## chicorrellana (Jun 5, 2008)

gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta, pido disculpas por la demora.
he visto todos los videos, y mis electrodos son muy parecidos al del ultimo video,
osea de acero en doble helice, son un poquito mas delgados.
el envase es de un filtro purificador de agua.
con lo de ponerle menos solucion al agua, lo que pasa es que necesito una mayor
produccion de hidrogeno, y asi que no le puedo quitar solucion, aunque me incremente el consumo de corriente y me desgaste el electrodo. por eso queria probar con lo de alternar la corriente y llegar a la frecuencia en la cual la reactancia capacitiva se la mínima, ayudandome 
a hacer mas eficiente la producción. (esto en teoria). 

en cuanto a la solucion dielectrica, si esta solucion no es dielectrica sino electrolítica,
seria una pila,(como el experimento de volta) y efectivamente si pongo el tester en 
los bornes, me da un voltage de  0.75v, la pregunta es la siguiente, ¿una pila, (o electrodos sumergidos en una solucion electrilitica) se podria comportar como un capacitor?.  

si la respuesta es afimativa, se necesitaria una corriente alterna de frecuecia variable (aunque no seria necesario que fuera variable si conociera el valor de inductancia) , y seria indispensable que invierta la polaridad, la pregunta es si un 555 me podria servir.

entiendo lo que me decis que cuando esta en resonancia el capacitor deja pasar toda la corriente, porque a esa frecuencia no se opone al fujo de corriente y pasa toda la corriente disponible.
ahora , esto pasa en un capacitor con electrodos separados por un medio aislante.
pero si pasamos esto a un "capacitor" con un medio conductor (electrolitico) que actúa
consuminedo una parte de la corriente que pasa a lo largo del capacitor.
segun lo que decis en cuanto a la corriente maxima, el electrolizador al suministrarle la misma corriente que antes, pero ahora en frecuencia de resonancia, el electrolizador consumirá más corriente que cuando se le ponía corriente directa. 
aunque podria ser que la corriente no cambie, pero sí la produccion de hidrogeno.

bueno asta aqui llego porque sino nunca terminaria de inventar teorias sobre lo que podría pasar, por eso quiero probar este circuito, porque hasta no probarlo no puedo saber funciona o no. 

espero no haberme extendido mucho, ni exagerado mis preguntas.
esperaré pacientemente las respuestas. gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 6, 2008)

El 555 tiene un rango de frecuencia limitado, si ese rango te sirve, a por el. La frecuencia a la que las impedancias se anulan es altísima, inalcanzable con un 555, pero circula por Internet un circuito con 3 555, con frecuencias en subharmónicas, que supuestamente jala. Yo entiendo que no jala ni mierda.
Por lo que vi, usar PWM no aumenta la producción de hidrógeno, *ni la disminuye*, por lo tanto es bueno usar PWM para bajar la corriente y aumentar la eficiencia del sistema.
Para invertir la polaridad usa un puente H. Busca "Puente H", vamos que ya lo hemos visto.

Lo último: ¿Probaste acercar un imán a las burbujas? Pues, le están metiendo una bobina electromagnética desde el exterior, algo a lo que le llaman "híbrido", todavía no he visto resultados publicados, pero aumentaría la producción de hidrógeno.


----------



## manu_sonata (Feb 28, 2009)

puedes pasar algun tutorial para poder hacer ese electrolizador?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 28, 2009)

No esta andando youtube en este momento. Cuando se corrija podes buscar "HHO" sin las comillas. Desde el punto de vista estrictamente electrónico no hay nada que hacer, es solo 12vDC a un par de electrodos.
EDIT1: Ya anda, no se si se corrigió solo o es por la actualización de flash player que le metí.
EDIT2: Anda para atrás, esta todo leeeeento, pero puede ser solo mi conexión.
EDIT3: Me acaban de confirmar que a esta hora es así nomás youtube, acá te dejo algo para empezar a ver ya que la búsqueda de "HHO" da demasiados resultados probá con "HHO DIY".


----------

